
Variable pricing spreads to Amazon, Lala, Rhapsody, Wal-Mart - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2009/04/variable-music-pricing-comes-to-amazon-lala-rhapsody-too.ars
======
jleyank
Gee, what a surprise. Develop alternatives to Apple, whack Apple into
submission then "reward" the alternatives by making them join Apple with price
increases. I think they just don't understand their market and the times...
Charging more for pretty much anything digital (or computer-related) is a
hard, hard sell.

